# The Traveller Companion - on PDF & Pre-Order



## Mongoose_Matt (Dec 21, 2018)

After a long, long wait, Travellers can finally rest - the Traveller Companion has arrived!

You can download your own copy right here: https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product/262100/High-Guard?affiliate_id=7242

Alternatively, you can pre-order the Companion and request a free PDF (from msprange@mongoosepublishing.com) right here: http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/rpgs/traveller-1/traveller-companion.html

This book is the ultimate toolkit for Traveller campaigns, allowing referees and Travellers to pick and choose the best additions for their adventures and explore the galaxy in greater detail than before. From alternate Traveller creation systems and training to gas giant operations and starports, from the effects of gravity and diseases to animal encounters on alien worlds and the use of transponders, there is a wealth of new rules-based material for all Traveller campaigns, ready to be unleashed on every new world, every starship, and every group of Travellers.


----------

